# Any experience of taking dogs on Harwich to Hook ferry?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We're meant to be going away this weekend and still haven't decided quite where, but are now thinking about the Harwich to Hook route for our crossing and then on to Germany (it was going to be Brittany until we needed to cut holiday to 3 weeks due to aged P and hospital appointments). We're in Cambridge, so this route is attractive to us, but it's a much longer crossing than Dover ones and I'm worrying about the 2 dogs.

We'd have the option of leaving them in the van. They are lurchers, so the ultimate in sofa dogs, and would sleep. Neither have bladder problems and wouldn't care about the noise on a car deck, but in this weather on a daytime crossing I'd be worried about how hot a car deck gets. There are kennels, but it could be we've left it too late for that.

We know they are fine in the van on any Dover crossing, and we tend to do those at cooler times of the day, but it means more road driving for us.

Has anyone taken dogs on the Harwich route and left them in their van? Was it OK?

Lesley


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

https://www.stenaline.co.uk/ferry-to-holland/plan-your-trip/travelling-with-a-pet

Contact number in there.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not in the van Leslie. but we have done it twice in the car, several years ago.
The first time we had 3 dogs then 2 and they were travellers so loved the car. I do believe if you ask you can check on them to keep your mind at rest that they are OK.
It was not this time of year, spring or autumn, but I don´t think it gets hot on the car decks though, too much sea breeze.
On the first journey the ship stopped in the middle of the sea, when we asked what was wrong one of the men said "We are waiting for a submarine to cross" :laugh:
I forget what it really stopped for.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

The trouble is I have read reports of dogs dying from the heat in a car on a car deck. I know the van is bigger and airier, plus they'll have lots of water, but they'll be there for 8 hrs. 

Hopefully there will still be large kennels left. We'll try booking & see.

Lesley


----------

